# Ideas for Show Names?



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hmm I can't think of anything right now, but Google Translator (or any other translator for that matter) is a great idea.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

*Papillon 
*

how about this name for your Paint Filly 
the names means butterfly in French


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I was considering Le Fin du Monde for my filly, but I went with something else. It means "the end of the world". Dark, but sounds cool IMO


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Fleur (flower) Silver - Blanco


----------



## Horses and Broadway (Jan 29, 2012)

These are all good, but I'm still looking!


----------

